# Decal Removal



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Some of the decals on my 2007 28RSDS have peeled enough where I have had to remove them, or are starting to. The main one I am concerned about is the large Outback decal on the front. I have removed it, and have the residue that is still VERY readable, but looks TERRIBLE. Any recommendations on removing that residue without damaging the surface?


----------



## supenate (Apr 29, 2013)

We had the same issue with our 27rsds. I used laquer thinner on a microfiber towel and put a little elbow grease inrlto it and it got all the residue off well. I also found that it helps remove the mildue we were getting on some of the trim. Just be sure to wash the front cap afterwards to get any remaining thinner off. Hope this helps


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

See the graphics install & removal document in post #1 here.

My link


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

A pressure washer works just fine.....just don't ask me how I know.....


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> See the graphics install & removal document in post #1 here.
> 
> My link


AWESOME!! Thanks


----------

